# Rampage of the Copy Ninja



## Reignwulf1029 (Oct 31, 2011)

Title : Rampage of the Copy Ninja
Subtitle: Part 1: The Burden of Leadership
Author: Reignwulf1029
Genre: Action/Adventure

Kakashi: sealing team regroup on me!

<Ensui, Maki, and Sai rush over to Kakashi's location as does Gai.>

Kakashi: their attacks are nearly flawless when used in conjunction with each other we need to split them up. I am going to create a window for you all to spread them out then i am going to engage them. Keep your eyes open for the signal. Gai i'm gonna be pretty wiped out for awhile so i need you to cover me.

<As Kakashi prepares to do a hand sign Gai reaches out and grabs his arm>

Gai: Kakashi don't be hasty if you do a kage bunshin jutsu it will wipe out a great deal of chakra and in your injured state that would put us at a greater disadvantage.

Kakashi: i am aware of the risks its just a chance i'll have to take. Look at them out there (pointing)

<Kakashi points to the Shinobi Alliance Squad as they bravely engage the Mist Swordsmen in combat even as their allies are screaming and dying all around them. They group grits their teeth at the sight of the Swordsman savagery.>

Kakashi: i was chosen to lead and i think this is our best shot. As General of this division its my duty to not just lead these troops but to protect them but to do that i'll need you to protect me and theres no one i would trust more with that job then you.

<Gai stares at his long time friend, rival, and fellow shinobi with a sense of awe. He lets go of Kakashi's arm and grabs his hand hard in a sign of respect.>

Gai: RIGHT!! i'm on it but you better recover quick i won't be outdone by you Kakashi (smiling with the glint in his teeth)

Kakashi: Ok take up your positions around the fringes of the battle field and watch for my signal.

<As the group nods and disperses to their different positions readying for the assault Gai takes a moment to stare at Kakashi.>

Gai: {in thought.......you may not have wanted the job but you would make an excellent Hokage Kakashi, your indeed worthy to be my rival.}

<As the team nears their position Kakashi quickly dodges a sword swipe as he makes his way to the center of the melee. He takes a quick accounting of his troops positions. He takes in the position of every swordsmen on the battlefield, and anaylzes every single move they make. He gribs his right wrist with his left hand as lightning sparks around it.>



<Ensui assumes a crouching position as he readies his shadow bind technique. Maki and Sai likewise prepare their sealing techniques incase the opportunity to seal someone comes up. Lastly Gai watches Kakashi like a hawk ready to swoop in to guard when he makes his move. Kakashis balls up his right fist encased in lightning and slams it against his other fist and lightning engulfs that fist as well. As he pulls his two fist away from each other in the middle is a small ball of lightning. Kakashi suddenly leaps high into the air. As he ascends he is pulling his fist farther away from each other and the small ball of lightning starts to crackle and rapidly expand.>

Kakashi: Raiton Release: Lightning Moon Storm



<Suddenly the sky fills with blinding light causing everyone on the battlefield to pause. The flash last only a few seconds. Ensui looks at the ground and notices that the light has caused all of the shadows to increase in size by at a factor of three at least.



<Ensuis shadow races outward and splits off into several different strands and begins to race at the swordsmen. As the shadows begin to leap up from the ground the Shinobi Alliance forces retreat back out of the way. No longer distracted by the flash the Mist Swordman begin to easily evade the thrashing shadow tentacles. No sooner do they start doing that some of them are struck by bolts of lightning. They look up to see Kakashi still in the middle of the lightning moon and directing bolts downward as he descends. Suikazan Fuguki takes a bolt right through the chest leaving a gaping hole in his Edo Tensei body. Maki springs into action but before Maki's Sealing Scroll wraps around him Ringo Ameyuri cuts the wrap in two and crosses his twin "Kiba" Boltfang swords shielding him and Fuguki from further blasts. Munashi Jinpachi does a series of backflips dodging consecutive lightning strikes in his path. Kuriarare Kushimaru stands twirling his Sewing Needle Blade "Nuibari" deflecting the lightning around him.



Akebino Jinin slams the hammer portion of his Helmsplitter Blade "Kabutowari" onto the ground sending up a massive slab of rock which takes the lightning hit in his stead. While Hozuki Mangetsus' long watery arms stretch out and grab two nearby shinobi alliance members and uses them as a human shield. As Kakashi nears the ground he notes each swordsmans location with Fuguki and Ameyuri at 12 'oclock north, Munashi off to the east at 4' oclock, Jinin at 9 'oclock west and Mangetsu at 7 'oclock southwest. One appears to be missing. As Kakashi nears the ground he finds that Kushimaru is already nearly on his position preparing to strike with his thin blade when in a flash of dust erupts out of nowhere.

Gai: Leaf Hurricane!!!



<Kushimaru is sent flying backwards from the unexpected assault into rocks and trees in the background. Gai turns and gives Kakashi a quick thumbs up.>

Gai: go ahead Kakashi I've got you covered.

Kakashi: right (on his knees doing hand signs)



<Kakashi summons five shadow clones behind him.>

Kakashi: Gai provide cover for the sealing team incase any of them get past me and make sure our wounded get brought to the back of the line and are prepped for transport to the medical squads. (eyeing the Swordsmen)



<several of the Kakashi's take a defensive stance, while another cracks his knuckles. The primary Kakashi raises the end of Zabuza's executioner blade towards their opponents.



Next Time: Threading the Needle pt 2


----------



## Reignwulf1029 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Rampage of the Copy Ninja 2 of 5*

Title: Rampage of the Copy Ninja
Subtitle: Part 2: Threading the Needle
Author:Reignwulf1029
Genre: Action/Adventure

Kakashi: mark your targets and engage in delta formation! GO!!

<Suddenly the Kakashi clones rush at the Mist swordsmen engaging all of them simultaneously. For a few precious moments only glints of light and steel can be seen as the combatants body flicker in and out of exchanges. Gai rushes to  haul two injured shinobi to the back. As he does Sai comes along on his side.>

Sai: shouldn't we be doing more to help Kakashi-san?

Gai: we have to have faith in him as our commander.

Sai: i do but these are just Kage Bunshin's what can they do.

Gai: just Kage Bunshin's?? There's still alot you need to learn. Kakashi wouldn't need me to guard him if he was just doing an ordinary clone jutsu.  His Lightning Moon technique was a great offensive attack but its primary purpose was a diversion. When i clipped that Swordsmen i kicked up a cloud of dust to cover what Kakashi was actually doing.


Gai: so all you saw was the end of the technique. Those are no ordinary clones. 

<Gai motions to one of the Kakashi's on the battle field. After a series of exchanged blows with Hozuki Mangetsu one of the Kakashi's finds himself on the recieving end of a watery round house kick. Taking advantage of the opening the swordmens arms become long watery blades that shoot out towards the downed Kakashi. Sai moves to intercept but Gai grabs his arm. Sai looks at Gai then turns back.>



<Another of the Kakashi's erects a huge stone wall barrier shielding the other Kakashi from the water attack. The watery blades slam into the wall creating a crater like scar but they do not penetrate the wall.>

Gai: these are elemental clones. Each clone can only use jutsus of 1 of the 5 primary elements. Kakashi had to open up the first gate to be able to supply them with enough chakra as well as his own blood to be able to use all the techniques he's learned. The one that just covered him is the Doton user.

Sai: so what kind is the one he saved?

<The Doton Kakashi nods to the other then engages his foe again. The downed Kakashi is now back on his feet and jumping over the stone barrier to re-engage Mangetsu. He drops from the stone wall barrier forcing Mangetsu to leap backwards his arms shifting now into multiple water tentacles. A smirk appears over that Kakashi's face.>

Kakashi: Suiton Saikuron Tsunami (Cyclone Tidalwave)


<The massive jutsu encapsulates Mangetsus watery form and as it goes spiraling forward into the surround area. In another location another Kakashi is battling with Kushimaru. Kakashi is on the defensive and is just barely able to counter his blows only due to his sharingan.>

Kakashi: {in thought......thanks to my sharingan i am able to keep up with his movements but his speed is incredible i am just barely dodging his needle swords thrusts. I'm gonna have to think of something quick.}

<Kushimaru body flickers infront of him and unleashes a flurry dagger like sword thrusts. It is all that Kakashi can do but to dodge them.>

Kakashi : Fūton Suberu Toppū (gliding gust)

<A burst of strong wind pushes Kushimaru backwards as it propels Kakashi off his feet into the air.  He lands on his feet lightly to the sight of Kushimaru already recovered and advancing.>

Kakashi : {In thought.......avoiding him is getting me no where my wind techniques will only keep him at bay for so long ,but i need to get in close and neutralize him so we can seal him. I'm going to have to be quick i'll only get a single shot at this.}

<Kakashi charges to meet Kushimarus' rush and they impale each other. Kakashi's kunai takes out Kushimaru's left shoulder but he takes the Needle sword right through his mid torso. It happened so fast and so cleanly he didn't even notice the pain for a moment. Kushimaru quickly runs the blade through and backwards and leaps away from Kakashi. With his Edo Tensei Body already repairing his shoulder he starts running with the cord. In a circular criss crossing pattern Kushimaru yanks and pulls while stabbing Kakashi again.>

Kakashi: {in thought........don't have much time left this is gonna have to be quick}

<Kakashi coughs up a little blood and grabs onto one of the cords running through his body and concentrates his wind element chakra>


<The wind chakra in very small currents twirls inside the cord and travels along the line back to the bundle near Kushimaru's side. The cord rapidily starts to expand at Kushimaru's side. Kushimaru attempts to unwind the cord from around his arm and side but is to late as the pressure expands and the cord explodes. The sudden wind pressure knocks Kushimaru off his feet. Kakashi advances on him.>


<Kakashi  spins him around and rams the Kunai into Kushimaru's  left eye socket. He drags the kunai across his face taking out the other eye as well. He quickly then manevers around behind him and grabs him by the waste. He pulls upward pulling the swordsman over himself>

Kakashi: Maki NOW!!!!  Fūton Soyokaze Bakudan (Breeze Bomb)

< Kakashi explodes in a burst of wind taking half of Kushimaru with him. As his Edo Tensei body begins to recover Maki moves in with her cloth binding technique and seals him. The loss is instantly felt by Kabuto who turns his attention away from Muu and Onoki's Jinton battle to where Kakashi is as already 3 Edo Tensei summons have been sealed. He appears inside the minds of all the swordsmen that are left.>

Kabuto: Forget Kakashi you fools go after the sealing shinobi once their threat is eliminated kill the rest of them and release those that have been sealed!

<Instantly and simultaneously all the remaining swordsman break off their matches with the Kakashi and advance to the nearest sealing shinobi that are scattered around the fringes of the battle field. Munashi Jinpachi is the first to reach one He brings his blast sword down on a sealing shinobi from the sand.>

Kakashi: Look Out!!

Jinpachi: too late! your fertilizer now!!

<the sword slams into the man like a giant club and lifts him up with the momentum. A roll of tags appears and begins to glisten. The shinobi did not even have a chance to scream as the tags exploded scattering his limbs to and fro leaving a mist of blood and bile hanging in the air.>

Kakashi: you BASTARD!!!


Next Time: Defusing the Blast Sword


----------



## Reignwulf1029 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Rampage of the Copy Ninja 3 of 5*

Title: Rampage of the Copy Ninja
Subtitle: Part 3: Defusing the BlastSword
Author: Reignwulf1029
Genre: Action Adventure

<The Raiton Kakashi charges at Jinpachi who just barely dodges his chidori thrust. Jinpachi gives a devilish smirk and then begins running towards a group of shinobi. Likewise the other swordsmen are moving around attempting to pick off other sealing shinobi. Fuguki moves in on a group of medics and injured shinobi. His hair furls out like a lions mane and he slightly expands like a blowfish as small barbs emerge from his skin and shoot outwards in a spray of needles.>

<In a blur of green Gai appears in front of them with nunchuks in his hand deflecting the barbs at amazing speed.>

Gai: {in thought...i cant keep this up indefinetly} get them to the back of the line NOW!!!

Alliance Shinobi: RIGHT!!

<Elsewhere Jinin Akebino advances on a six man group of shinobi. He takes his hammer and slams it on the ground sending a shockwave towards them. As they leap into the air to avoid the attack , the front two find that Jinin has already body flickered in front of them and is swinging his blade. The one shinobi crosses his arms as they become covered in rock while simultaneously kicking his comrade out of range. The Helmsplitter Blade shatters the rock defense as if it was not even there; cutting right through both his arms leaving a long gash from his forehead down to his stomach. They hit the ground and Jinin pulls his blade out of the shinobis chest cavity as if it where an axe lodged in a piece of wood. The shinobi who was kicked out of range is on his knees in shock as he stares at his gutted comrade oblvious to Jinin's shadows descending upon him.>


<Jinin turns his blade to the side shielding himself from a portion of the blast but still takes massive damage as he falls back to the ground partially covered in flames.  The Katon Kakashi turns to the shinobi who still has not moved. He quickly grabs the shinobi and lifts him up by the front of his flak vest.>

Kakashi: Get it together *NOW* or your friends sacrifice will have been for *NOTHING!*

<As Jinins edo tensei body repairs a few feet from them, the shinobi takes another glance at his comrades mutilated body and turns to Kakashi with fresh resolve.>

Shinobi: lets seal this asshole General

Kakashi: (nods) watch for an opening

<Everywhere on the battlefield sealing shinobi move on the offensive buying the many Kakashi a chance to reach them and allow them time to fall back to a better position to regroup. Sai draws two tigers and unleashes them on the battlefield to assist one of the Kakashi against Ameyuri Ringo and his Kiba Boltfang swords. He then turns and draws two huge gorillas who grab two nearby injured shinobi and carries them back to the medics who have regrouped at their flank. He watches the battlefield intently when he spots the Raiton Kakashi's battle with Jinpachi drawing closer to his position. He eyes them intently looking for an opening when he notices that Kakashi's non sharingan eye is open and blinking alot.>


Sai: thats an Anbu Black Ops secret code, (drawing on parchment) he must have known only i would pick it up (blinking back) i got the message Kakashi-san i'll be ready.

<Kakashi bobs and weaves around dodging Jinpachi's blast sword strikes much to the swordsmens frustration. Jinpachi slams his blade on the ground just missing Kakashi and a spray of rocks shoots up. Jinpachi quickly spins around and using his sword like a bat knocks the rocks towards Kakashi. As Kakashi jumps over one of the oncoming rocks he notices that there are explosive tags on them.>

Kakashi: {in thought......damn his sword was able to tags the rocks with explosive tags just in the brief second it took to hit them in my direction.

<the rocks detonate throwing Kakashi backwards. He rolls with the impact and skids back on the ground a few feet and takes off running in a circular pattern much like Kushimaru had.>

Jinpachi: so you copied Kushimarus fighting style it won't help you

<Jinpachi dodges Kakashis' stab manuever and rolls backward out of range>

Kakashi: {in thought......i figured you'd know how to evade his attack but thats not my only surprise}



<Kakashi throws his kunai and the ball unfurls to a cord loaded with explosive tags. The cord wraps around  Jinpachi's sword arm and detonates blowing his arm clean from his shoulders. As the dust settles Kakashi charges to recover the Blastsword. As he spots the hilt of the blade he reaches for it but is intercepted by a recovered Jinpachi who nails him with a sharp kick to the mid torso which sends Kakashi flying.>



<Before Kakashi can recover Jinpachi breaks off his attack and charges a group of four nearby shinobi protecting a sealer. Jinpachi brings down his blade slashing at the group and covering them in tags.>



<Suddenly Jinpachi  lights the tags but they do nothing. As he looks at the shinobi he struck down they are covered in red fluid but its not blood.>

Jinpachi: Red Ink?!?!

<Suddenly the Blastsword bursts into smoke revealing huge snakes made out of ink that wrap around him and constrict him>

Jinpachi: {in thought.....dammit he switched the swords right after the explosion when did he have time to?}

<Sai rushes infront of Jinpachi and draws a tiger that leaps onto the swordsman and wrestles him down into the parchment. Kakashi rushes next to Sai.>

Kakashi: good job Sai your execution was perfect.

Sai: you took a huge gamble Kakashi-san that is an extremely old code even by Anbu standards their was no guarantee that i would have known it.

Kakashi: Danzo, ruthless as he was, was always thourough in his training of his subordinates I never doubted for a second that you would know that code. (slapping him on the shoulder) Come on we got to help the others.

Hyuga Shinobi: General Kakashi!!

<Kakashi and Sai turn as a memeber of the Hyuga clan lands at their feet.>

Hyuga Shinobi: Sir i've picked up movement it looks like the enemy has reinforcements on the way.

Kakashi: just great. whats their ETA?

<Suddenly White Zetsus burst forth from the tree's and begin to rush the shinobi on the battlefield. Sai and Kakashi hear a shout from behind them.>

Alliance Shinobi: Sir we can use this!!

< The shinobi grabs the dispatched Jinpachis Blastsword by the hilt and suddenly explosive tags cover his arm and lower torso. The tags ignite and scatter whats left of the shinobi in five different directions. The sword itself then disappears in a puff of smoke.>

Kakashi: nobody touches the downed enemies weapons!!!!(turning to the Zetsus) We have to hold this line and stop the enemies reinforcements from pushing us back.

<Kakashi and Sai exchange a glance and charge the oncoming enemy. In the confusion of added enemy reinforcements nobody has time to question the disappeance of the Needle and Blast swords as they disappeared. They are not gone long. As the Suiton Kakashi is rammed through the chest with the Needle sword lifted upward with the Blastsword closing. The Kakashi clone explodes in a burst of blood and water creating a pink like mist. Inside the mist cloud a solitary drenched figure stands and lifts the Needle sword to his lips and licks the blood and waterlike cocktail off of it, while whirling the Blastsword around in his other hand.>

Next Time: The Demon BladeMaster of the Hidden Mist


----------



## Violence (Nov 16, 2011)

wow! amazing work! plz keep making more! i really liked it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 16, 2011)

Its pretty good I must say. I like how you edited some of the panels to show the action. 

I like that you're trying to give justice to this off-panaled fight that had a lot of potential.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 16, 2011)

I almost got convinced by all of these and actually thought they were the actual chapters, AWESOME WORK!!!


----------



## BurningVegeta (Nov 16, 2011)

That was quite the intense read, and a great filler moment for producers to follow seeing as this entire scene was off-panel. I'm glad you took the time and effort with the panels as well; thank you very much.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Nov 16, 2011)

Great job!! this is one of the best fanfics I have read The panels you showed are awesome and the action was never ending and fantastic!! I wish kishi had done it like this 

DAT FANFIC


----------



## anaya (Nov 26, 2011)

good one bud..


----------



## Reignwulf1029 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Rampage of the Copy Ninja Part 4 of 5*

Title:Rampage of the Copy Ninja
Subtitle:The Demon Blade Master of the Hidden Mist 
Author:Reignwulf1029
Genre: Action/Adventure
Authors Note: text has to many words so i have to post story 4 in two parts sorry for the double post.


<The clang of metal and the cries of the dead and the dying are all that is heard, the battlefield is no less than an orchestra as each fighter , be it friend or foe, chimes a tune of death for their opponent. As Kakashi wades through the Zetsu's a part of him cannot help but feel a sense of freedom....a warriors freedom that can only be felt in the heat of battle. He savors the sensation briefly as white goo and blood splatter on his face from a nearby confrontation brings him back to the reality of the situation. Suddenly Kakashi feels a sharp stabbing pain in his heart. He grabs his chest expecting to find a kunai or sword through it but thre is nothing there. All the Kakashi's react the same way and pause for a single moment, another of the clones has been taken out. As the memory of their counterpart flood them they turn to see that Mangetsu now has both the Needle and the Blast swords in his hands.>

Kakashi: {in thought........great plus more enemy forces are already enroute this isn't looking good}

<No sooner is his thought complete that he recieves a mental summons from Shukaku.>

*<Shukaku>: Kakashi the enemy has reinforcements enroute to your area try to hold on back-up is enroute to your position.*

<Kakashi looks as the Alliance Shinobi furiously engages the Zetsu army. At the heart of the melee are Gai, Lee, and the Raiton Kakashi.>


*<Kakashi>: the line will hold just tell those reinforcements to get here double time.*

<Elsewhere on the battlefield Ameyuri Ringo slices through a stone barrier effortlessly and nearly splits the Doton Kakashi in two. With the elemental advantage in the swordsmans favor the Doton Kakashi has been on the defensive.  A crosswipe of his Boltfang swords and bursts of lightning flash outward with incredible speed. The Doton Kakashi just barely dodges the lightning cuts but is knicked in the back of his legs. Ringo flanking him is already on top of him with his sword bearing down for the killing stroke when suddenly a black blade slashes infront of him halting the boltfangs strike. The swordsman surprised by the sudden halt of his blade is taken unawares by  the intruders roundhouse kick sending him backwards a few meters.>

Omoi: are you ok General Kakashi?

Kakashi: thanks for the assist, i'll take point see if you can...

<Omoi stands in front of Kakashi who is just rising and puts his arm up to block him.>

Omoi: sorry general but this guy is mine. The Kiba Boltfang swords are legendary and can cut through pretty much anything. When Killerbee-sama came back with the Sameheda blade i told him i would get one of the legendary Hidden Mist weapons just like him. He helped me to forge these blades from special meteorite ore known for its strength and chakra enhancing abilities so that if I ever crossed blades with a swordsman I might stand a shot.

Kakashi: he is an expert swordsman do you think you can match his skill?

Omoi: We cloud shinobi train with swords rather then kunai from childhood. A Kunai can be used offensively in combat but is usually thrown away as its primary use, a sword is a constant companion. It stays with you until the enemy falls...... or you do. (waving Kakashi back)I've been watching his technique very closely. A swordsman of his caliber (pointing his blade and Ringo) deserves a  fellow swordsman.



<Kakashi eyes the resolve in the cloud shinobis eyes and thinks of Naruto. He gets to his feet and dust himself off slightly.>

Doton Kakashi: cut him once for me

<As the Doton Kakashi body flickers away Omoi smirks then assumes a Cloud Style stance. In another area of the battlefield. The Katon Kakashi and a group of shinobi are facing off against Jinin Akebino when a loud explosion is heard. They turn to see Hozuki Mangetsu wielding two swordmens weapons and advancing on their position. Unexpectedly a wall of stone and  bolts of lightning appear seperating the charging Mangetsu from the group fighting Jinin. The Doton and the Raiton Kakashis body flicker in front of Mangetsu and take a battle stance. Mangetsu looks at them and then digs both of his swords into the ground. He turns to the side and a his arm extends outward grabbing a shinobi far to their left. He holds the shinobi by the neck, his grip like a vice squeezing. The shinobi begins to look thin and malnourished until his skin dries up like a prune. Mangetsu tosses the corpse aside then picks up his two blades, as he does a ripple appears down the length of his body. The Kakashis' watch as a third leg appears out of the front of his pelvis and a fourth leg emerges from his back. Two legs go right as the other two go left and the body is pulled in half. It quickly reforms and their are two Mangetsus the right with the Blastsword the left with the Needle Sword.>

Doton Kakashi: You got the one on the left.

<The Doton Kakashi touches the ground and the earth seperates the two sets of combatants from each other. The Mangetsu with the Needle sword looks at the Raiton Kakashi then charges.>

<The Doton Kakashi coats his arms with rock and slams the ground sending a shower of rocks at his Mangetsu but he easily bats away the oncoming boulder barrage, blowing up the larger pieces.

<The Mangetsu with the Needle Sword charges at the Raiton Kakashi again just grazing his right shoulder. Mangetsu stops and readies himself for another charge when Kakashi notices that his sides begin to ripple. Watery arms pop out of his sides bringing his arm count up to six, then a seventh watery like tail emerges from his back and takes the needle sword into its grip. Mangetsu is now the image of a watery scorpion with the Needle sword as its Stinger. He rushes forward with increased speed from his extra limbs forcing Kakashi to go on the defensive evading the Needle Sword thrusts as well as the occasional swipe from Mangetsus arms. Nearby shinobi throw shuriken and kunai but they pass helplessly throw the watery scorpionlike body of Mangetsu as he continues his chase. The Doton Kakashi is fairing little better as every barrier he makes is demolished by the blastswords explosive power. The two Kakashis exchange a look with one another then break out into a sprint towards each other with their advesaries in hot pursuit. As the two draw close to each other both begin doing hand signs. The Kakashis run at each other and just as their about to collide the Doton Kakashi slides as the Raiton Kakashi leaps. Due to his speed the Doton Kakashis slide takes him shooting past the other Kakashi and under the charging watery Mangetsu scorpion. As he passes under the watery creature he slams his hands on the ground.>

continued below


----------



## Reignwulf1029 (Nov 28, 2011)

*continued from above*

Kakashi: Doton: Haka no Iwa-Shio (Rocksalt Tomb)

<The ground opens to a huge pit and the watery scorpion falls into a large pit of chalky colored earth. While at the same time the Raiton Kakashis' leap has him vaulting over the Mangetsu charging with the Blastsword. As he passes over, Mangetsu looks up at him and with great speed is able to rotate his watery body to strike Kakashi with the blast sword along the length of his body covering him partially in tags, even as Kakashi completes his hand signs.>

Kakashi: Raiton: Akarui Senko (Bright Flash)

<The Raiton Kakashi is surrounded by an intense surge of electricity that gives off a blinding light. Which stuns Mangetsu who is still charging but is now blinded; even so he lifts his fingers for the hand sign to detonate and the tags come alight and explode taking out the Raiton Kakashi in a shimmering explosion of light. The Doton Kakashi, wasting no time, touches the ground and the earth under Mangetsu lowers sharply at an angle and he falls into the same pit as the watery scorpion Mangetsu. He then quickly covers the pit with another earth technique and leaps back. A few precious moments go by and all is quiet. There is the sound of the ground cracking and a pair of arms burst forth from the earth, then another. Both Mangetsu emerge in their regular forms and are completely covered in the chalky rocksalt powder from the pit. As the pair rises they begin to walk towards Kakashi with their weapons drawn to renew their attack when they both stop. They begin to convulse violently dropping their weapons to the ground. The Mangetsu pair reaches out for each other desperately as they merge into one. Mangetsu stares at Kakashi seemingly gasping for air like someone drowning in a pool.>

Kakashi: quick before his body regenerates Sealing Team MOVE IN!!


Alliance Shinobi 1: we got him!

Alliance Shinobi 2: yea but i dont understand he just keeled over.

Doton Kakashi: in the Hidden Leaf we captured a prisoner who has a great deal of knowledge on the Hozuki brothers and worked closely in a team with his younger brother who shares some of his abilities. She was able to inform us that they constantly need to consume fluids to maintain their watery forms. Before attacking us he absorbed the fluids out of a shinobi opponent and used it to make that form. When he fell into the rocksalt pit it absorbed alot of the moisture from its body it essentially dried him out, even with them remerging they did not have enough water to expel the salt elements.

<The Primary Kakashi opens a scroll and seals the Needle and Blastswords into it. As he rises from the ground. Gai and Lee rush to his side as does Sai and a Hyuga clan member.>

Hyuga Shinobi: their scout  group was dispatched but the bulk of their force will be arriving any minute now.

Kakashi: I got word from Shukaku that we have reinforcements enroute but i do not think they will make it before the enemy arrives with its full force.

<Kakashi's words hang like a noose over them. There are still three Mist Swordsmen left as well as those other 3 Edo tensei summons hiding in the nearby surroundings in reserve and to top it off the bulk of the enemies forces will arrive at any given moment. Kakashi feeling the heavy chakra drain bends down to one knee looking contemplative. He takes in the battlefield all around him as a wave of morbidity washes over the group. The younger shinobi gathered there are more heavily effected then those who lived through the last war.>

Lee: Gai-sensei we cannot give up!!

Gai: we have no intention of giving up Lee right Kakashi (staring at his friend who is still kneeling)

<Kakashi slowly rises to his feet his eyes closed. You can hear him cracking  the joints in  his upper shoulders and neck. He brushes the dust off of his tattered and bloody flak vest and touches the etching that reads shinobi in his headband. He opens his eyes and his sharingan has advanced to his Mangekyo Sharingan.>

Kakashi: i told HQ that the line will hold until reinforcements arrive. (cracking the knuckles in his hands as he makes a fist) and *it WILL*.

{End}
Next Time: The Rampage of the Copy Ninja Concludes with Part 5 
"Swords Never Die"


----------



## BurningVegeta (Nov 28, 2011)

Your skill at utlilizing the information you already have of Jutsu, fighting style and use of them is quite amazing. It really does make the story worth reading. Plus the picture edits are top-notch as well (well to be honest they are a little rough, still impressive though). 

Although the whole story with Omoi wanting a Sword from Kiri no Shinobigatana Shichinin Shu kind of threw me off. Same with how you manipulate the characters like Mangetsu's multiple arms thing - it isn't your fault more my limited imagination. I did however love the Hozuki brothers need water to maintain their strength. That was a perfect way to finish Mangetsu off, nice one. 

I await the next installment. I am impressed with way you write.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome as always bro you should post it in the library so more people see this piece of art


----------



## Reignwulf1029 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Rampage of the Copy Ninja Part 5 of 5*

Title: Rampage of the Copy Ninja
Subtitle:"Swords Never Die" 
Author: Reignwulf1029
Genre: Action/ Adventure
Authors Note: text is long will be n 2 parts

     <As Kakashi rallies his troops, elsewhere Kabuto is enjoying the havoc that is being unleashed by his trump card Uchiha Madara when a bolt of lightning drops down from the sky. As the dust clears he see A and Tsunade in the middle of the dust cloud. A few seconds later a group of four body flickers suddenly near their position. Mei is at the center of the formation. Kabuto watches through the eyes of his puppet Muu and snickers to himself when suddenly he feels another twinge. He shifts his attention back to the site of Kakashi's battle and looks through the eyes of the Edo Tensei known as Gari.>

Kabuto: they have taken down Haku, Zabuza, Jinpachi, Kushimaru and now Mangetsu! It is time to end this. Gari and Paku i want you to join the fray now and assist the remaining swordsmen.  Kimmimaro and Chiyo will be there momentarily with the zetsu army and you are to wipe them all out.

<Confident that Kakashi's unit will be destroyed by the remaining swordsmen with 4 additional Edo Tensei's joining the assault and supported by the army of zetsus he shifts his focus back to the Kage battle. He takes one last look through Gari's eye at the Copy Ninja and then shifts his gaze back to Muu, unaware even then as a shadow closes in on his own position.  
Back at the battlefield Kakashi advances from the right flank of Fuguki as nearby shinobi lay down a barrage of shuriken to divert the sharklike swordsmens attention.>



<The ink tiger leaps off the page and attacks Fuguki. Even with a large portion of his mid torso missing Fuguki manages to dodge the tiger. As the ink jutsu leaps past Kakashi comes from around the side and lops off the swordmens  left leg from his kneecap down causing the giant edo tensei to stumble.  In the flash of an instant the tiger jutsu 's fangs clamp down hard on Fuguki's neck with its claws and arms pressing down on its shoulders and side. Without the leg to balance him he falls backward and the tiger jutsu wrestles him down into the scroll sealing parchment.>


<On the other side of the battlefield Omoi and Ameyuri Ringo continue their dance of blades. Slashes of lightning and the clang of metal are all that are seen as the pair body flicker in and out of their exchange. Omoi notices a smirk appear on the swordsmens thus far emotionless face. Omoi chooses to take it as a compliment since technically he is his senior in terms of swordsmanship. The smirk soon fades as the image of death appears on the swordsmans face. Ringo's eyes return to their darkness as Kabuto pushes out the humanity that was inspired by the swordsmans duel. The pair seperate and eye each other.>

Omoi: {in thought......this is it fun and games are over it will likely be decided with the next exchange.}

They nod at each other to indicate their readiness and charge.


Omoi: *Cloud Style: Phantom Blade!!!*

<As Omoi spins, his blade shimmers and the image of four swords appears. The pair of blades clash two black blades for each Boltfang sword. The Boltfang swords connects and shatters the Black blade in the center sending the top half glancing off ending the mirror effects. Omoi drops the hilt of his sword and reaches outward shifting ever so slightly to the right dodging the left sword strike but not the right. The Kiba Boltfang cuts right through his left lower ribcage and abdomen and knicks his kidneys. Even so Omoi works through the pain and pushes the blade further through himself going up to the hilt of the blade and is in a near hugging position with Ameyuri. Omoi brings down with his right arm the item that he so desperatly reached for...... the top of his  blade that was shattered. Gripping the piece of jagged metal firmly causing his hand to bleed he brings it down into the swordsmans back. It penetrates through his back and emerges from the front of his chest where his heart would be. Lightning erupts around Omoi and he channels it into the blade.  The swordsmen winces as he realizes that in their death embrace neither is able to move. Omoi watches as the sealing team moves in. As he begins to black out from internal bleeding he looks at the swordsman.>

Omoi: y...yy.you..lose....

<As the bandages wrap around him, the swordmen smirks. He releases his grip on his left sword and it falls to the ground. Before the last bandage covers his eyes, his right sword blade that has impaled the young swordsmen discharges a low level flash of electricity and then disperses. Omoi shudders and falls towards the ground. In a flash the Doton Kakashi body flickers in and catches the youth.>

Doton Kakashi: you did good kid (reaching for the Boltfang sword on the floor) you've earned this (placing the hilt into his grip) *I NEED A MEDIC HERE NOW!!!!!*

Medic Nin: I got him general (looking him over) its a bad wound but he's not bleeding that badly the wound looks like its been cauterized alittle.

<The Katon Kakashi pauses as he looks in the direction of the fallen Omoi as two more medic nin arrive next to the Doton Kakashi. As the green healing aura illuminates on Omoi's body he thinks of Naruto and Sakura. Worse yet he imagines Obito lying in Omoi's place. He turns to the shinobi who lost his comrade earlier and nods. The shinobi nods and slides downward doing  a sweeping kicking forcing Jinin to jump backward. As he does the Katon Kakashi descends on him.

Katon Kakashi: *Katon-Kyu Bakugeki!!!* (Flame Sphere Bombing)


<The spheres descend on Jinin one by one and as they approach they explode in a burst of flame. The flames cover Jinin even as his Edo Tensei body tries to compensate. The Katon Kakashi takes his two kunai and pushes against Jinin's blade and hammer. As he does the earth starts to gather around the swordmans' legs and slowly work its way up and he is covered in pebbles and small rocks. There is one final flaming sphere hovering above Kakashi as he slides his hand to the side and knocks the Helmsplitter blade and hammer out of Jinin clutches. He jumps clear as the rocks completely cover jinin and the flame sphere descends and ignites the rocky structure. The Hidden Stone shinobi throws a powder on the flaming rock and a huge blue plume of flame appears as the heat intensity skyrockets. The rock begins to melt. Two other shinobi jump in and shoot a spray of water out their mouths dousing the flames and solidify the mass of molten rock. The stone shinobi not waiting for the structure to fully cool places his hands on it and a seal is etched into the stone with his chakra.>

Katon Kakashi: good job!!

<No sooner is this said a large disturbance is heard on the other end of the battlefield. The primary Kakashi looks in that direction to see that the two hidden Edo Tensei have emerged from hiding. With his sharingan he begins to pick up movement of enemy forces.>



<Naruto charges at Kimimaru and Lady Chiyo with a Rasenshuriken in hand. As  the Kakashi's go after Gari and Paku, Gai takes Lee and the remaining shinobi forces as they charge the oncoming zetsu horde. For a few minutes all that can be heard is the sound of battle. When suddenly a massive burst of wind chakra is seen and felt as the pressure gust from the shockwave gives everyone in the area a momentary pause. The primary Kakashi looks as Naruto gives him a thumbs up that Kimmimaru has been put down, sealers move into position to contain him. Naruto's clone having used up vast reserves of chakra comes out of Kyuubi Chakra mode.> 



Gai: we have turned the tide of this battle Kakashi.

<Naruto's clone jumps to where Kakashi and Gai are and takes a moment to catch his breath.>

Kakashi: Naruto are you ok?

Naruto: i've exhausted my supply of Kyuubi chakra. I need some time to gather some nature chakra for Sage Mode.

Kakashi: go ahead we've got you covered.

<As Naruto focuses he begins to draw energy from his surroundings. He can feel as his tired body begins to fill with strength. As the energy begins to build; Naruto can feel his sense of awarness growing as he takes in an assessment of the battlefield. He can feel the zetsu army as they struggle futily against the shinobi alliance forces. Suddenly he senses a surge of powerful chakras coming from a northwestern direction. He focuses his senses there at that location.>



Naruto: Kakashi sensei!!

<Catching the urgency in his voice all of the Kakashis converge on Narutos location along with Gai.>

Kakashi: what is it?

Naruto: me and Bee have engaged the Masked Man and he has the previous jinchuurikis with him. Their chakra levels are massive.

Gai: The primary objectives are to find Kabuto, the one known as Madara Uchiha and to not let Naruto and Bee fall into their hands. We need to send back up ASAP.

Kakashi: Agreed.


----------



## Reignwulf1029 (Dec 11, 2011)

*continued from above*

<The Doton and Katon Kakashis each stretch out their hands and touch one of the primary Kakashi's shoulders and then disperse. With his sage eyes Naruto can see as the chakra is returned to Kakashi.>

Kakashi: you all stay here i and finish up. Get the wounded back to the medics and meet up with one of the other divisions. Make sure the intel squad is aware that we have engaged Madara Uchiha and are supporting Naruto and Killberbee. Gai i'm leaving you in charge.

Gai: no your not!

Kakashi:??

Gai: there's strength in numbers Kakashi i'm going with you. The others can take it from here and make sure the word gets past back to HQ. We don't have time to debate this.

Kakashi: fine.

Naruto: ok once we are all done here i will gather as much nature energy as i can and follow.

<Kakashi nods and him and Gai exit the battlefield. As they race through the trees towards yet another battle his concrens are not for himself but for his student.>

Kakashi:{in thought.......... hold on Naruto i'm on my way.}
{End}


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome ending bro I really like how you incorporated yhe recent chapters. very sneaky


----------

